# 미처



## idialegre

In the following lines from a song, I don't quite understand the meaning of 미처. 

늦은 건 아니겠죠,
세상이 크고 넓어서 숨은 그대를 미처 못본건 아니겠죠...

Can someone explain it?

Thanks!


----------



## Kross

미처 here is used to emphasize the situation that you haven't realized the presence of 그대 in the world before.


----------



## jakartaman

미처 ... 못하다 means "be supposed to do something but barely miss doing it" or "happen to miss ..."
For example,
나는 (그것을) 미처 못 몰랐다: I was supposed to know it but I didn't.
미처 하지 못했다: happen to miss doing it (I thought about doing it but I didn't have time to do it)

In your sentence, 미처 못 본 건 아니겠죠 is "I didn't happen to miss you, did I?"


----------



## idialegre

줭말 고마워요, 크러스와 자카르타만!

But one more question: 미처 못 몰랐다 sounds redundant. Can you simply say, 미처 몰랐다?


----------



## Stassri

미처 못 몰랐다 is a typo and no one would actually say it. 미처 몰랐다 is correct.


----------

